# Hi - I'm new!



## JenniferH1986 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello everyone

I just thought I'd come over and join you after today's consultant appointment. 

My daughter has just turned 3, we got pregnant with her the first month of trying. We decided to try again around the time of the 1st birthday so end of December 08, again I got pregnant straight away but knew something was wrong. At 9 weeks I had emergency surgery for a ruptured ectopic pregnancy in my right tube, that was Feb 26th 09. 

We started TTC again in May 09 after a little break to recover from my ectopic. In October 09 I went to the Dr just for a little bit of reassurance and he did blood tests, I was told everything was fine. In Feb 2010 I decided to ask to be reffered to the hospital as it had been a year since my ectopic. My husband had his SA and whilst all his levels were the lowest level of acceptable there was a lot of sperm. I then had a HSG, which was very painful and horrible but showed my remaining tube to be clear. My ultrasound showed signs of mild PCOS so I showed the Cons my blood test results from the previous october and she said they showed I wasn't ovulating and had very low Progesterone. So she did more, these showed everything to be normal and I was ovulating. She started me on Metformin (2x500mg a day) and booked me in for a Lap & Dye in September. That showed the tube to be clear, ovaries healthy and PCOS still mild but up Metformin to 3x500mg a day. 

Now its February, I've had my follow up appointment this morning and I don't know what to think. I need to lose weight and I know that, I've had a very tough 2 months as my nana fell very poorly in December and she died on Boxing Day so I have struggled to start a proper diet and find the motivation to exercise. I asked the Cons if I lost the weight if she would prescribe Clomid and she said they would but I need to get my BMI down to 30...I need to lose 4 stone! I'm to keep on with the metformin and she is booking me in for another HSG but this time using Lipiodol to flush out the tube properly. 

And then she said it may be worth us starting to save up for IVF. Which we won't do as we've decided not to, plus we can't afford to. 

I feel like I have a big mountain to climb with the weight loss but I'm determined to do it. I'm 25 very soon and my husband is 30 this year. I know I have time on my side but I always wanted two children close together. That dream has now gone, and I'm really worried my daughter will be an only child. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all better x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

jennifer - welcome to ff   


Im so sorry to hear about your loss   and your trouble ttc since then i am also very sorry to hear about your gran    I found this site so helpful when i was first struggling with ttc like you i wanted  a kinda close age gap i have 15 months between my girls and wanted 2 or 3 years between no 2 and no 3 however it wasnt suppose to be and the way things have turned out im going to have an almost 8 year age gap between no2 and no3 

i think secondary infertility is very hard to take as you wonder what the heck i mean in my case i manged to get pregnant twice without even trying 1st time i was careless and not preventing 2nd time i was on the mini pill so it was something that took a while to get my head around as id done it before with ease infact i was convinced the prob was my dh but it wasnt it was me 

its good though that they have discovered your mild pcos as its something a reason iykwim  the metformin may help you ovulate on its own i was actually given it after my 12 rounds of clomid failed was given it basically cause there was nothing else they could do for me i had to have ivf privately 

have the dr recommended a low gi diet they did for me but i found it hard i actually managed to loose 3 stone last year from jan till end march by doing a low carb diet and walking 2 miles a day i did this so i could egg share as the private clinic would only let you egg share if your bmi was under 30 i managed to get mine from 35 to 28 so it may be worth a try its hard to start but you get used to it quickly and see results fast 

would you not consider ivf at all i know its very expensive we couldnt afford to do it really this is why i egg shared as it cut our cost from £5k to just under £1k and i know some clinincs will do ivf for free if you share eggs (just depends on the clinic) 

i wish you lots of luck on your weight loss there is a weight loss board on ff you may find that helpful there is also a metformin thread too which may be helpful to you too 

if there is anything you need then feel free to pm and i will help you in anyway i can 

i have everything crossed for you and hope that soon you will have your much wanted bfp


----------



## tracybrewer (Jan 9, 2011)

JenniferH1986 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I just thought I'd come over and join you after today's consultant appointment.
> 
> ...


----------



## JenniferH1986 (Mar 5, 2010)

bubblicous said:


> jennifer - welcome to ff
> 
> Im so sorry to hear about your loss  and your trouble ttc since then i am also very sorry to hear about your gran  I found this site so helpful when i was first struggling with ttc like you i wanted a kinda close age gap i have 15 months between my girls and wanted 2 or 3 years between no 2 and no 3 however it wasnt suppose to be and the way things have turned out im going to have an almost 8 year age gap between no2 and no3
> 
> ...


Hi!

Thanks for your reply.

My Dr hasn't reccomended it but I know its what is reccomended so I got some books out the library today to do some reading and note taking!

I didn't know Egg Share made IVF cheaper, that's very interesting and something I will defintely discuss with my husband. x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

no worries happy reading i have a friend who did the low gi diet and loved it she did really well on it too


i really do wish you lots of luck


----------



## Debbienick (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Jennifer,

Just wanted to say do sorry to hear about your ectopic and also your nan. We are in a similar situation re the ectopic so I felt i had to reply. I had ectopic in November 09. I also lost a tube. I know it cant be easy however you loose a baby, but I still feel pretty winded now about how cruel it is to be shown a perfect heart beat and then be told that it cant be saved.

Is HSG short for Histosalpinoggram (something like that?). If so I just had that done too and was initially relieved to be told that the liquid ran through so other tube not blocked. But now been called back for a pelvic MRI and all they have said is its nothing sinister just inconclusive........hmmmmm not so good. Got the MRI quite soon though - mid april so all will be revealed I guess!

I also dont think we will go down IVF route if it gets to that. We dont really have the money and even if we did my DH is against it - he thinks it could put too much pressure on us as a family and even though would like to disagree I can see where hes coming from. So we are just seeing where these consultancy appointments and tests will take us like you I guess.....

Best of luck with your weight loss - cant be easy - its time like this when we want to comfort eat.

x


----------

